

Recreating the spectrogram face - DanielRapp
http://danielrapp.github.io/spectroface/

======
sprokolopolis
_Venetian Snares '_ also had something similar in his _" Songs About My Cats"_
album:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlpakpa8zIA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlpakpa8zIA)

~~~
PavlovsCat
I made something like that, too, but it's not currently online and just a
short derpy chip-ish tune anyway.. though the image I embedded was little
heart shapes, and they went nicely with the music, so there's that haha.

I used this for it:
[http://victorx.eu/BitmapPlayer.htm](http://victorx.eu/BitmapPlayer.htm) To
imagine we can that with moving images in the browser now, well, whoa.

------
mrkrd
ARSS [1] is a similar tool, check the examples [2]. LTFAT toolbox could do
something similar using isgram function [3].

[1] [http://arss.sourceforge.net](http://arss.sourceforge.net)

[2]
[http://arss.sourceforge.net/examples.shtml](http://arss.sourceforge.net/examples.shtml)

[3]
[http://ltfat.sourceforge.net/doc/demos/demo_isgram.php](http://ltfat.sourceforge.net/doc/demos/demo_isgram.php)

------
dTal
The Analysis & Resynthesis Sound Spectrograph[1] is a really nifty tool that
can convert spectrograms to audio files and vice versa, making tasks like this
trivial. Sadly the developer has shifted development into a proprietary
project, but the last release of ARSS still works and is a real hoot to play
with.

[1][http://arss.sourceforge.net/](http://arss.sourceforge.net/)

------
FraKtus
MetaSynth is all about that, you can import visuals, draw over them, filter
them and then go back to audio, MetaSynth is available since a very long time,
it was first running on Mac OS 9.
[http://www.uisoftware.com/MetaSynth/index.php](http://www.uisoftware.com/MetaSynth/index.php)

~~~
sneak
This is what RDJ used to make the sounds in the b-side on Windowlicker.

------
sysk
Forgive my ignorance but does a spectrogram carry all the information
necessary to reproduce the sound that generated it? For example, assuming I
had the spectrogram of a song, could I play the song using it?

~~~
AidanChurch
The Discrete-Time Fourier Series is invertible. The problem is that for each
pixel the Fourier series is a complex number and what is plotted is the
magnitude (so the phase is not shown). Reconstructing a signal from only the
magnitudes of the Fourier coefficients is ill-posed, i.e. there are multiple
signals with the same Fourier coefficient magnitudes.

Still there is active research on reconstructing signals from only the Fourier
magnitudes (under several assumptions). This is called the 'phase-retrieval
problem'.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase_retrieval](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase_retrieval)

------
wetmore
This is really innovative!

------
rikkus
This made me listen to some Aphex Twin. Ouch. Luckily I soothed my ears with
some Black Dog:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUl6iJlEeTE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUl6iJlEeTE)

~~~
y2bd
Aphex Twin has made some softer songs as well, a popular one being this:
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=iiZEto2j2GQ](https://youtube.com/watch?v=iiZEto2j2GQ)

His newest album Syro also has less aggressive tracks, but it seems to not be
on YouTube.

~~~
lifeformed
Or if you want a super soft one, how about this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWnUuosQwZY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWnUuosQwZY)

